# Какой фабрике Юпитер отдать предпочтение?



## dim79187670 (20 Июн 2010)

Добрый день! Мне нужна ваша помощь в выборе и покупке инструмента!

Я баянист - можно сказать любитель, закончил музыкальную школу.
Форму постоянно поддерживал. Сейчас мне 40 лет. Очень люблю баян! Я бизнесмен, проблемы с деньгами у меня нет, хочу купить себе этот 

http://www.bayans.ru/modelsru/jupiterlux.html

но натолкнулся еще на этот сайт

http://www.bajan.ru/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=4

Вопрос следующий: есть ли по второй ссылке инструмент
по качеству и функциям не хуже чем по первой ?

Какой вы посоветуете мне инструмент?

у меня нет круга знакомых баянистов - поэтому надеюсь 
с помощью этого прекрасного сайта и вас получить консультацию и помощь.


Заранее спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2010)

А вы вообще выборной системой владеете...или может если нет собираетесь ее освоить,т.е нужен ли вам готово-выборный баян.


----------



## dim79187670 (20 Июн 2010)

Выборкой владею. Наш преподаватель учил нас - уже со второго класса.


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2010)

Тогда берите "Юпитер" фабрики Баринова(тем более деньги позволяют) и не ломайте себе голову!


----------



## dim79187670 (20 Июн 2010)

А какую модель первую или вторую ?
http://www.bajan.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=2


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2010)

Берите"Юпитер-Люкс" и не ошибетесь!Только перед этим надо на фабрике вам немного шороху навести,что-б хороший аккорд поставили вам,а то знаете могут иногда и схалтурить(и такое бывает).


----------



## dim79187670 (20 Июн 2010)

Спасибо за консультацию. А какой аккорд просить ?


----------



## zet10 (20 Июн 2010)

Лучше об этом у Баринова спросите,я сейчас владею не всей информацией кто у него из хороших голосовиков работает,но дядька он не плохой поэтому если подружитесь я думаю они вам должны замечательный баян изготовить. ...и еще...Вы совершенно правы что хотите купить новый баян.Все же новый он и есть новый...целиком и полностью с вами согласен!


----------



## Jupiter (20 Июн 2010)

Конечно Баринов Сергей Михайлович...Но на сайте есть баян,который и по механике и по аккорду Вам бы подошёл.Только надо узнать у Vova номер инструмента и спросить у Баринова последнюю профилактику этого инструмента. Так же Баринов его Вам бы посмотрел. Всё таки аккорд Гусева и механика Васильева - это тако же баян как ,например ,у Юрия Шишкина. Кстати, Vova просит 360 тыс. с торгом. Разумеется,новый будете ждать и будет с аккордом скорее всего Чернова. Хороший голосовик тоже.Но и цена будет от 11-12 тысяч евро.
Не рекламирую Vova,согласен с Зет10: новый есть новый. Но послушать Гусевский аккорд надо бы...


----------

